# Labrador Mountan (Truxton, NY) Weekend Meets



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 18, 2013)

I dont know if there are many from my area on here but if anyone wants to come to my home mountain for weekend fun we have weekend meets where we get together and rip some serious powder. Labrador isnt the biggest mountain for sure but it has awesome powder terrain and a great place to ski and ride. A full day pass from 9am to 10pm is 48 bucks and you wont find better terrain in the area.

These weekend meets has sort of become a training senario for the Jay trip I put on. People have come from the NE to ride here in preparation for Jay. But if anyone does live in the area or may be coming thru during the holidays and want a great day on the slopes you just post it up in here.

Here is what you can expect..


----------



## jaysunn (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice video, and song selection.  Looks awesome!!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks lol. but the snow has been great, kinda spoiled lol...but we all deserve it lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2013)

Were is this by Buffalo?


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 20, 2013)

not even that far it south of syracuse just off 81. Very easy to get too. Like i said its not the biggest but we get pure snow where others have to hang on for systems.  Of course I say that and its supposed to rain today and tomorrow but then it comes back quickly. 

Heres another one from last week. But yea the invite is surely open. Most who come here come back for more as compared to hunter/bell where crowds rule lol...You will find it much more peaceful here for sure lol...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> not even that far it south of syracuse just off 81. Very easy to get too. Like i said its not the biggest but we get pure snow where others have to hang on for systems.  Of course I say that and its supposed to rain today and tomorrow but then it comes back quickly.
> 
> Heres another one from last week. But yea the invite is surely open. Most who come here come back for more as compared to hunter/bell where crowds rule lol...You will find it much more peaceful here for sure lol...


Looks very nice I like to come up maybe hopefully this winter I like fresh snow and small hills( Platty) .
I live off Rte. 17 in southern Sullivan County NY.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 21, 2013)

ohhh its not too far from you. Sure wont be doing anything this weekend lol. All this rain , wow. no skiing or riding around here till monday at least. They say a severe ice storm up north not good.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 3, 2014)

Well we got our 12 inches and more....nothing like catching that powder exactly when it hits lol..Got a good crew coming next weekend for some glade training if anyone in the area is interested or passing by...


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweet @mpdsnowman, I love the vids, keep em coming.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks but were not shootin today lol. Its lightly snowing and the temps are dropping big time like all over the NE....If we get what were supposed to get with this lake effect tomorrow it should be bang on at that point ...we shall see lol


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 10, 2014)

Boy was it cold the other day. We figure....if the mailman could deliver in -20 wc we could ride some ice corduroy lol...

By the time we got to the bottom which isnt very far lol. My hands were frozen...


Now we did get more snow and today was excellent. They opened the southern peak which is where the off bounds glades are. I didnt go in far this time just because....but its gettin there...If anyones in the area you might wanna join in next weekend....forecast gets better...


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet, nice vid, love your music choice, looks like your own private hill. Greek was awesome yesterday too, everything skied great, open and closed, even the glades, what a surprise, I wasn't expecting a pow day, bonus! Headed up this morning, enjoy some groomers before the warmth and rain take their toll. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 11, 2014)

tks...

Yea I was suprised there was that snow. Syr wasnt doing anything but once I got to Lafayette you could see it points south. Didnt greek put up a new quad???


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 11, 2014)

Mpdsnowman said:


> tks...
> 
> Yea I was suprised there was that snow. Syr wasnt doing anything but once I got to Lafayette you could see it points south. Didnt greek put up a new quad???



Yep, spankin new fixed grip Doppelmayr, conveyor load. They're spinning it no faster than chair 1. I've heard differing stories, one that it's being broken in, and will run faster after, or they have no plans on running it any faster than it is now. The first time I rode it, it stopped a lot, apparently from people having trouble disembarking, I can't imagine anyone but Nick having trouble loading it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaysunn (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet videos. Thanks


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 12, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Yep, spankin new fixed grip Doppelmayr, conveyor load. They're spinning it no faster than chair 1. I've heard differing stories, one that it's being broken in, and will run faster after, or they have no plans on running it any faster than it is now. The first time I rode it, it stopped a lot, apparently from people having trouble disembarking, I can't imagine anyone but Nick having trouble loading it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Lol I heard it was slow. some guys were talking about it at lab last week lol. That would make sense that they would run it low in the beginning for abit....Im sure they would speed it up say if it were really busy...

thanks jay. wish I had more stamina to go today but after cooking six hours at the dome yesterday for the NC game I gotts to crash lol...

btw congrats to the patsy fans on here. I didnt think luck had and luck in NE..Bob Kraft is getting old though lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2014)

Sweet vid , we were out in that polar vortex stuff tooo up at Titus , great skiing conditions tho , fast baby !!! Got to use my new Polarwrap heat exchanger full mask under the helmet . it was. Toasty


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 12, 2014)

Lol I got a couple of those "polar hoodies" . I bought them at a boat show of all places lol. They have those three strings you pull tight. They did help alot in weather like that. We barely made three runs before we would have to go inside for abit...Just saw the weather. Snow is coming back after tuesday...

titus is a fun mountain...you guys get any of that snow up there or were you above the ban (a ban being the description of lake effect for those who dont know)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah we got a couple of days of boot deep stuff and they left the groomers in the barn


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2014)

Forgot to say that LAB is a phun place to ski , we have. Been there several times with my family ski posse whenever we stay at my bro i. Laws place in new Hartford ........always liked Lab


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 12, 2014)

Yea its a fun place. lol especially on weekdays there is nobody there but me and a bunch of gapers lol...Which I love those guys , they take the first run and go inside the lodge and pal around for the day, complain about the groomers not being run enough lol..get free coffee and they all have their lifetime passes lol. Heck im the youngest guy by 20 years..lol 

But now that the southern peak is open and you can get into the real glades. It wont be long before we can hit the off bounds section. Usually takes us about a 1/2mile down the road and you hike back.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 15, 2014)

Well now that this rain is over it turns back to Winter later this week. We have snow forecasted for the weekend and temps stay way down for awhile ahead so we should be right back at it Friday. ...That being said heck 1/3 of the season already went by. But its been an excellent one and now with the thaw gone its looking up from here. So get your stuff together again...round 2 lol

This is our 1/3 season vid. Looking forward to the second third...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 17, 2014)

We dont get a lot of sun around here this time of year. But when it comes out you gotta take advantage. Great groomer day today. I might even go back later for some night runs and watch the band in the bar lol.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 19, 2014)

Had a blast last night with a few locals who popped in for some good music and really nice snow. We ended up with about 7 inches out of the storm. I purposely went to watch the band in the bar but couldn't resist the leftover powder in those spots not privy to such an astute crowd lol...So I stole it while they were jammin out in the bar lol

Great band as always at the last run. Should be a great day today....Southern peak is now open and more snow is forecast ed for all this week, primarily lake effect which means powder....if anyone's in the area next weekend your more than welcome to join us...


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 19, 2014)

At least two of your most recent videos have been blocked. Who did you piss off? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol got me...they should work. nothing more than 3rd party content acknowledged . youtube seems fine with it...they do show up on my computer but that might be because it was made in this computer??


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 26, 2014)

Snow is still coming, we got a good half foot + in some spots last night from some LE...I did bust my ass working this week so I guess today was my reward lol. 

It was fun riding with some cool peeps....too bad you didnt follow me before going into the lodge lol...Next time lol


----------

